

Bankrupt Solyndra Caught Destroying Brand New Parts - harold
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2012/01/19/bankrupt-solyndra-caught-destroying-brand-new-parts/

======
Natsu
I work in the glass business, though we don't do the low iron glass used by
companies like this and I don't know any specifics about Solyndra. That aside,
it's entirely possible that custom glass would be useless to anyone else.
Especially if it was tempered glass, which cannot be cut after tempering (it
shatters when you attempt to cut it). The article also mentions that they
tried, but were unable to find a buyer. It's possible that this glass was in a
size only they could use and anyone else would have to redo their
manufacturing process to use it.

That said, you can recycle broken glass and even get paid for it. I don't know
if they're doing this or not, but it's probably more worthwhile than seeing if
someone else needs exactly the same custom glass as you do.

Finally, unless that was a some kind of standard stock size (in which case you
should be able to sell it directly to other parties), I really don't think the
factory would want it back. We do mostly custom-sized lites of glass and when
an order is cancelled or returned for whatever reason, it goes into the
dumpster and gets recycled. There's almost nothing you can save most of the
time and yes, I've searched through orders just to see if there was anything
we could salvage. You're not likely to find _anything_ you can save.

